# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Chat con Juan Tamariz

## Pulgas

*Chat con Tamariz.*

Después de varias gestiones, podemos anunciar que esta noche, a partir de las 22,30 h (hora española) tendremos la posibilidad de chatear con *Juan Tamariz* durante una hora y media.
Esperamos que sepáis perdonar la premura de tiempo, pero la agenda de Tamariz sufrió un cambio de última hora, por lo que hemos tenido que ajustarnos a sus necesidades y nos hemos visto obligados a convocar con pocas horas de antelación.
De todas maneras estamos convencidos de que la actividad resultará enriquecedora para todos. No siempre se tiene la oportunidad de hablar en directo con uno de los grandes magos de la escena mundial.

*Normas para participar.* 
Las preguntas han de ser lo más concretas posibles. Tened en cuenta que a todos nos gustará intervenir y que si planteamos cuestiones muy amplias se nos marchará el tiempo con muy pocas intervenciones.Como suponemos que la demanda de preguntas será superior al tiempo disponible (tened presente que cada pregunta formulada debe ser respondida por escrito y en directo), las cuestiones que deseís plantear habréis de dejarlas por escrito en este mismo hilo. De esa manera el equipo de moderación las ordenará por temas y reagrupará las que resulten similares o repetidas con lo que podremos ahondar más en la conversación.Cada pregunta tendrá derecho de réplica para poder tratar mejor los temas sugeridos. Ese espacio lo iremos ajustando, desde el equipo de moderación, en función del número total de cuestiones y del tiempo del que se disponga.Os rogamos un esfuerzo en la imaginación a fin de que la experiencia resulte satisfactoria para todos. De ser así, no dudamos que pueda repetirse en futuras ocasiones.
*Muchas gracias, Juan, por prestarte a compartir unos minutos con nosotros.*

----------


## Pulgas

Rompo yo el hielo.

A mí me gustaría saber
*¿Qué supuso Juan Antón en la carrera de Juan Tamariz?*

----------


## Ravenous

Cuantas veces, aproximadamente, le han dicho "contigo nunca jugaría a las cartas" o perlas similares? No, en serio:

Por qué recientemente ha empezado a usar una mnemónica distinta, tan similar a la de Woolenberg? Tiene mejores propiedas que la suya o es simplemente para putear a otros magos?

----------


## Caonauta

Acá mi pregunta:

Hace muchos años en un programa de TV en Chile vi que hizo el juego "Sam the Bellhop" o "Club 654" lo vi por primera vez y es uno de los juegos más impactantes que he visto, pero no logro recordar si usted lo hizo con las cartas 6-5-4 o varió la versión con las cartas 7-7-7.

----------


## jesus15

Hola, querria saber cuales han sido sus experiencias con Dai Vernon o Fred Kaps.

----------


## M.David

Las preguntas se harán desde aquí(me refiero al foro, no ae ste hilo)? o desde algun enlace diferente?
Y aquí viene mi pregunta:
¿Sabías tocar la armónica antes de preparar la famosa rutina de París?
y si puedo hacer otra:
¿El nombre del primer juego que le venga a la cabeza?

----------


## Pulgas

Las preguntas se harán desde el foro.
En principio sí es posible que cada persona pueda preguntar más de una cosa, siempre limitados al tiempo (aunque, si está animado el chat, podemos estudiar, si a Juan no le viene mal, alargarlo un poco).

----------


## M.David

esa era mi pregunta mas o menos, es decir, ¿hay que postear lo que quieras o habrá un chat normal y corriente?
si los moderadores no están muy ocupados podríais explicar un poco?gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Lamentablemente el foro no tiene soporte técnico de chat, por lo que ésta ha sido la fórmula elegida.
Lo hemos llamado "Chat" porque va a ser una conversación en directo.

Para su funcionamiento *abriremos un subforo nuevo llamado Chat con Tamariz.*
Cada usuario planteará la pregunta que quiera abriendo un nuevo tema. Juan irá respondiendo en cada uno de los temas.
Cualquier usuario podrá intervenir en la conversación, preguntando cosas nuevas (en hilo aparte) o ahondando en una conversación (en el hilo abierto para ello).

A la hora de plantear cuestiones tendrán prioridad los que hayan dejado su pregunta en este hilo. Es, por así decirlo, como si se apuntaran para poder preguntar (teniendo en cuenta que somos más de 800 miembros activos, nos pareció la fórmula más correcta).
Para el caso de que alguien pregunte sin haberse "apuntado" los moderadores cerraremos el hilo hasta que estén respondidas todas las preguntas de los inscritos. Tras ello se abrirán por orden de escritura.

----------


## goncho19

¿Que va a pasar con Flamenco? ¿Esta paralizado el proyecto o van a dar el paso usted y el señor Minch de publicar finalmente? ¿Tendremos que espera mucho tiempo con los dientes largos desde que se publique en América hasta que se haga en España?

¿Que puede decir como autor de la Vía Mágica y si va a haber reediccion de esta?

¿Por que ahora solo trata la cartomagia? Usted ha tratado en magia de cerca muchos y muy distintos materiales como pueden ser monedas (de las que he a escrito un libro) y navajas(de las que también ha escrito) ¿Por que solo trata con cartas? y ¿Debido a qué?

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo le voy a pedir si se pasa un dia por la SIS!!

Como dijo el otro dia que quería hacer magia en "petit comité" nada mejor que una asociación nueva para hablar con la "nueva generación"

Si lo convenzo he triunfado!  :001 005:

----------


## Varo

Si puede decir uno,¿cual es su juego preferido?¿por que?

Y me encantaria decir otra,no se si habra tiempo pero por si acaso la dejo aqui:

¿Tiene pensado venirse por Gran Canaria a una conferencia o actuacion en los proximos meses?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y ya a parte de eso les queria preguntar a los mods si ese subforo lo van a dejar ahi permanentemente porque no me voy a poder quedar durante toda su duracion y me gustaria ver todas las respuestas que da Juan y yo creo que a los demas tambien.

Gracias por esta oportunidad!!  :Wink1:

----------


## darigp

Hola Juan, es un placer poderle preguntar a un maestro. Ahi va mi pregunta:

Si tuviera que hacer un ranking de los magos que mas le gustan de los que tenemos en España.¿Quienes serían los tres primeros y porqué?. Y me refiero a que le gusten, no es para ver quien es mejor ni nada parecido, simplemente los que mas le han sorprendido y gustado al actuar

----------


## Moss

> Y ya a parte de eso les queria preguntar a los mods si ese subforo lo van a dejar ahi permanentemente porque no me voy a poder quedar durante toda su duracion y me gustaria ver todas las respuestas que da Juan y yo creo que a los demas tambien.
> 
> Gracias por esta oportunidad!!


Sí, quedará grabada y guardada en un post fijo.

----------


## Varo

> Sí, quedará grabada y guardada en un post fijo.


Perfecto, gracias :001 005:

----------


## Moñiño

> Juan, ¿tienes noción de si se siguen comercializando en algún lado "Centauros y sirenas" o "Conejos y chisteras"?
> 
> Gracias.


Conejos y chisteras al menos si.

----------


## Juantan

¿Qué técnica cartomágica es la que mas le ha costado dominar?

Esperando respuestas  :O16: 

EDIT: Y si se puede: ¿Qué libro es para usted el mejor para iniciarse en la cartomagia?

----------


## queco

Yo le preguntaría cual es el último juego que le ha sorprendido de verdad.

----------


## mnlmato

en lugar de un chat podíais grabar la conversación (skype y audacity?) y crear un podcast, así podríamos descargarlo y escuchar la entrevista.

Un saludo :D

----------


## Ritxi

> en lugar de un chat podíais grabar la conversación (skype y audacity?) y crear un podcast, así podríamos descargarlo y escuchar la entrevista.
> 
> Un saludo :D


 
La idea es interesante, pero ten en cuenta que todo ha sido muy precipitado

lo guardamos para otra vez!

----------


## M.David

A qué hora se abrirá el post para ir escribiendo preguntitas? :D

----------


## Pulgas

En cuanto se conecte Juan.
En principio a las 22,30. Todo va a ser en directo.

----------


## M.David

Aaah!
vale, creía que iba a ser algo antes para facilitaros el trabajo.
¡Chapó! por los moderadores
:D

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Yo le preguntaría a Juan ***********************************

LOU LESS.

----------


## loval

¿Tienes pensado sacar algun DVD en español donde enseñes técnicas y juegos?

----------


## mpot27

Pues yo si puedo conectarme le preguntaré:
¿Cuál sería el primer juego que le enseñarías a un recién empezado en la rama de la cartomagia?¿Por qué?

----------


## Javi Drama

Blanco y en botella carras005 xD.

----------


## M.David

Buaah! mira que me he leído todas las inocentadas de hoy y no había picado en ninguna!
Soy completamente idiota!
Maldito Pulgas! y yo encima preguntando chorradas!

----------


## Inherent

Hombre, aunque sea inocentada, no estaría mal como idea si se pudiera llevar a cabo alguna vez.... yo en ese caso le hubiera preguntado desde los ojos del espectador degustador de magia, ¿a dónde cree que se dirige la magia? y ¿qué nuevos artistas no hay que perder de vista?

----------


## Javi Drama

Vaya por delante que soy el primero al que le gustaria tragarse su "xD".

----------


## M.David

joe ya te digo...
la verdad es que ma ha sonado muy raro desde el principio, pero con la ilusión...xD
bueno, ahora sólo nos queda asesinar cariñosamente a Pulgas. :D

----------


## Pulgas

Bueno, pues llegada la hora de coemnzar el chat, sólo nos queda por añadir:




Y decir que todo ha sido una broma típica de la fecha.
Gracias a los que os habéis interesado por el chat y habéis compartido vuestras preguntas.
Gracias a los que nos pillasteis a la primera (o a la segunda) y nos habéis seguido el juego.
Perdón a los que os borramos algún mensaje (la inocentada lo requería).

Y lo mejor de todo (y esto ya no es broma) nos ponemos a trabajar para conseguir que lo que ha nacido como un juego pueda ser realidad.

----------


## M.David

Pulgas, intentad que sea realidad por los que lo hemos pillado a la tercera :D

----------


## goncho19

Pues no me hace gracia, la verdad una vez que ya hay gente que sabe que es una inocentada lo suyo es decir vale te has enterado pero no poner un mensaje como este:



> _Estimado goncho19
> Termino de proceder a borrar tu mensaje en el hilo del chat con Tamariz en el que expresabas cierta inquietud acerca de si se trataría o no de una inocentada.
> Lamentablmente la fecha para este encuentro no la hemos fijado nosotros, sino la agenda de Tamariz, por lo que no nos queda más remedio que hacerlo el 28 de diciembre (a pesar de ser el día de los inocentes). No obstante, y puesto no queremos que nadie sospeche que se trata de una broma (que no lo es), suprimiremos todos los mensajes que puedan hacer pensar a alguien que es así, lo que restaría participación a la actividad.
> Espero que lo entiendas y disculpa las molestias.
> Un saludo._


Que gracia tienen algunos ¿Verdad?

----------


## Ming

Goncho, no te enfades  :Wink1: 
Yo le mandé un MP a Pulgas diciendole/preguntandole si era una inocentada y me dijo que no  :302:  ue cabronc*te.
Alegra esa cara Goncho  :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

Contesto por Pulgas hasta que él pueda-

*Goncho:* Que sepas que esto se hizo con todo el dolor de nuestro corazón*.* Era al principio, no podíamos cagarla, compréndelo tío. Que podía pasar algo de esto ya lo sopesamos. En nombre del todo el grupo de Moderadores te digo que estamos en deuda contigo.

Un abrazo Goncho y no te mosquees coño.

Un fuerte abrazo, de verdad.

----------


## M.David

una cosita: ¿ritxi ha picado igual que nosotros o era para despistar?

----------


## Moss

> una cosita: ¿ritxi ha picado igual que nosotros o era para despistar?


Ahora dirá que no, pero cayó como el primero. ¡¡ Confiesa Ritxi !!. Que se te ve el muñecote en la espalda...

----------


## Pulgas

> Pues no me hace gracia, la verdad una vez que ya hay gente que sabe que es una inocentada lo suyo es decir vale te has enterado pero no poner un mensaje como este:
> 
> Que gracia tienen algunos ¿Verdad?


Lamento que te haya sentado mal. Sólo se trataba de seguir manteniendo la broma.
Espero que sepas aceptar mis disculpas.




> una cosita: ¿ritxi ha picado igual que nosotros o era para despistar?


Todo el equipo de moderadores estaba al tanto. De hecho en la broma hemos participado todos los que hemos podido, Ritxi incluido, claro (y muy bien, por lo que veo)  :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

> Ahora dirá que no, pero cayó como el primero. ¡¡ Confiesa Ritxi !!. Que se te ve el muñecote en la espalda...


no mientas, el primero caí yo.

----------


## goncho19

Haber no pasa nada pero comprenderme que en un primer momento yo me huelo la inocentada y es por eso que lo digo pero si se me manda un mensaje diciendo que no que no es una inocentada y tal pues yo voy como el primero a conectarme para ver si aparece el bueno de Juan y de pronto me encuentro con que al final sí era una inocentada, pues jode y se te queda una cara de gili***** que no veas. Creo que lo correcto hubiese sido decir vale te has dado cuenta pero no digas nada es una broma.
Pero vamos que a mi no me debéis nada nadie que me la he comido como el primero y todo ya ha pasado, pero espero que se comprenda mi “enfado”.
Un saludo a todos/todas

----------


## Pulgas

Una vez pasada la fecha del Día de los Inocentes, muevo a cambalache.

----------


## Caonauta

Qué buena broma. Hace tiempo que no caigo con las noticias de inocentes, pero miren donde vine a caer: en un foro de magia, no era para menos.

:D

----------


## Iban

Juan está estos días en Bilbao. Ayer fui a verle y, después de esto que habéis puesto, voy a acercarme hoy a ver si consigo convencerle de que convirtamos la inocentada en algo real.

Su espectáculo se llama "Magia Potagia", igual aunque sólo sea por simpatía...

----------


## MagNity

a ver, a ver.... sería genial

----------


## ignoto

A ver, a ver...
Sería increíble ver como se acerca Juan a un ordenador para meterse en un chat.
Soy capaz de volver a Bilbao solamente para verlo.

----------


## Iban

Tengo dinero, muuuuuuuuuuuuucho dinero. Si nadie se chiva y no se me disfraza de bailaora para esquivarme, lo pillaré al entrar (mejor que al salir). Y no pienso soltar el hueso sin llevarme algo de carne.

----------


## M.David

esta en el BEC no?

----------


## Ritxi

Si rascas algo, hay premio!  :001 005:

----------


## S. Alexander

Dile a Juan que se pase por Toledo algún día... la última vez que le vi, yo tenía el pelo largo, hace 5 años de eso  :O10:

----------

